# Sticky  Prepper Challenges: #2 Tampon Use Plug It!



## shoot2live

Roses are red;
Violets are blue.
Buy a box of TAMPONS
And put them to good use.
Use the site below; 
To plug up your runny nose.
No need to be shy,
Try one from this list.
No man will tell a lie,
Pictures stand as his witness.

;-)

Yes, That?s a Tampon in My Mouth: The Swiss Army Survival Tampon - 10 Survival Uses | The Art of Manliness

Have fun!


----------



## shoot2live

View attachment 9818

View attachment 9819

View attachment 9820

View attachment 9821

View attachment 9822


Challenge complete. 
I'll have Jak use the plastic applicator as a straw later today.


----------



## Spice

Acquisition easy; free samples from the gym. (you can take those without dying of testosterone depletion when you're female) Got to remember to distribute them among the bags though.


----------



## Slippy

Spice said:


> Acquisition easy; free samples from the gym. (you can take those without dying of testosterone depletion when you're female) Got to remember to distribute them among the bags though.


Free tampons at the Gym? Who knew?
(My apologies if this was in the Ladies Only section)
Thanks
Slippy


----------



## Arklatex

Nice job yall! I'll try this tomorrow and post pics.


----------



## shoot2live

Just walk into a store, with your chest puffed out, your head high, grab a box of the cheapest plastic tampons, and, if you receive any weird looks, say, "Do ya have a problem? If you do, you'll have another one, when my hand high fives your face and makes your nose bleeds. I'll throw you a tampon, so you can plug it up yourself." 
Haha


----------



## shoot2live

Slippy said:


> Free tampons at the Gym? Who knew?
> (My apologies if this was in the Ladies Only section)
> Thanks
> Slippy


It's a challenge for everyone. 
Suck it up, gentlemen. No, really suck up that water from your new survival straw.


----------



## Prepadoodle

Oh, just go in an buy them already. If they give you any looks, tell them that butt chugging is the only way you can get drunk at the air traffic control tower where you work.


----------



## shoot2live

Geez, yall are missing out on one of the most multifunctional items you could have in your BOB...


----------



## James m

Damnit is dental gauze flammable? Seems like it should be.
the last feminine product i was "ordered" to buy was monistat 7.
one would assume the packaging would keep the inside dry for later firestarting.


----------



## shoot2live

Tampons are not nearly as embarrassing.


----------



## Arklatex

Lol what's the big deal? If it bothers yall so much there's always the self check out at wally world.


----------



## GTGallop

I'm not a tampon man. I prefer Maxi-Pads. they have a more universal shape.


----------



## shoot2live

GTGallop said:


> I'm not a tampon man. I prefer Maxi-Pads. they have a more universal shape.


Maxi pads work for a couple of things, but they don't supply a survival straw.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Girl at work (a super sweet girl) was over for some analytics and took interest in my EDC when she saw my solar charged 10000mah battery at work charging up from ambient light and asked what else I had in handy little bag. When I got to the tampon she was positive I was most thoughtful and prepared guy she'd ever met. When I explained to her my fire steel could light it up I could plug wounds or unroll for a pad use it to filter etc etc she was certain I was like forest gump Kinda smart. 

Momma said life is like a box a tampons. You never know what they're gonna be inside.


----------



## GTGallop

^^^BWAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA^^^

That is solid gold. Almost scalded my nostrils laughing coffee through them. Thank you for kick starting my day in a good way.


----------



## shoot2live

Aww, another example of practical uses: man can't survive without a woman to assist with procreation.


----------



## shoot2live

Thanks, Canuck! I'm looking forward to seeing your challenge pictures.


----------



## BagLady

James m said:


> Damnit is dental gauze flammable? Seems like it should be.
> the last feminine product i was "ordered" to buy was monistat 7.
> one would assume the packaging would keep the inside dry for later firestarting.


Whining is sooo Un-Manly, James! Turn the tables and tell us what all we could use condoms for. :icon_wink:


----------



## shoot2live

BagLady said:


> Whining is sooo Un-Manly, James! Turn the tables and tell us what all we could use condoms for. :icon_wink:


Besides the obvious, condoms make expensive water balloons. Other than recreational uses, I can't think of anything to aide in survival.


----------



## tinkerhell

we use them to make popsicles for the neighbor's kids.:armata_PDT_23:


----------



## GTGallop

BagLady said:


> Whining is sooo Un-Manly, James! Turn the tables and tell us what all we could use condoms for. :icon_wink:


Well, I don't know about that, but I know streaked undies burn faster than clean ones. Hows that for manly? ;-)

Now now.... Simmer down ladies. I'm already spoken for. There are others out there for ya!


----------



## James m

Well that's easy, baloon animals of course! That or a sling shot. I hear they are flammable too, but i can't check that out because the last product around here was a pregnancy test, so.....


----------



## BagLady

GTGallop said:


> Well, I don't know about that, but I know streaked undies burn faster than clean ones. Hows that for manly? ;-)
> 
> Now now.... Simmer down ladies. I'm already spoken for. There are others out there for ya!


OMG. My "other" leaves enough "streaks", but thanks for the heads-up! Burning it is!!!!!
For the record, the thing I will miss the most in a SHTF situation, is the washing machine...


----------



## BagLady

James m said:


> Well that's easy, baloon animals of course! That or a sling shot. I hear they are flammable too, but i can't check that out because the last product around here was a pregnancy test, so.....


:rofl3: Shall we call you; "Big Daddy"???


----------



## jim-henscheli

At the risk of stating the obvious, condoms can be used to transport water or a part of a filtration system, the could also be used to keep things dry. Or under a shirt as a personal flotation device..


----------



## tango

Wife asked me once ( a long time ago), why I had tampons in my hunting gear--
Explained that they were for scent tabs around my area.
Still don't think she believes it, but she doesn't ask anymore-

She trusts me---


----------



## Jakthesoldier

shoot2live said:


> Besides the obvious, condoms make expensive water balloons. Other than recreational uses, I can't think of anything to aide in survival.


Really hun? Did you forget I told you about using them for muzzle covers On actual fire arms, not just the fun gun?


----------



## tinkerhell

special note: when your wife is moody, don't pass her a tampon from your EDC.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

tinkerhell said:


> special note: when your wife is moody, don't pass her a tampon from your EDC.


Or midol


----------



## Mad Trapper

If it has teats or tires, it is trouble.


----------



## redhawk

I have a box of tampons for fire starting in my GHB and BOB's for starting fires...never really thought of other uses...thank you for sharing this informative insights!


----------



## Mad Trapper

My toilet blew up yesterday afternoon, the plumber he said never flush a tampoon.......... FZ


----------



## shoot2live

Jakthesoldier said:


> Really hun? Did you forget I told you about using them for muzzle covers On actual fire arms, not just the fun gun?


No, I didn't want to let all your ideas out of the bag.


----------



## jnewman

OMG!!! THIS INFO I DID NOT EVEN KNOW ABOUT. At this what is to come. Conquering the Coming Collapse


----------



## SGT E

Makes on hell of an emergency shotgun bore cleaner / Large Bore rifle cleaner as well!...Tia a little nylon twine to the strings and soak in cleaner...drop the string through the bore with a tiny stick or rock tied to the end and pull!..


----------



## Medic33

tampons 
I thought everyone knew about that. 
but did you know panty hose as a base layer keeps yah warm?


----------



## hawgrider

Best use for one is put buck lure on it from late September to January. Then hang from a tree and the breeze will bring you several meals.


----------



## Medic33

you don't even have to put a lure on it, just use a used one -you'll get all kinds of critters come to check it out.LOL


----------



## Dubyagee

View attachment 12446


----------



## Sodapop

In my edc bag I carry a few tampons I had given one to my gf last time aunt rosy visited and she just bust out laughing because I thought of it all I just never told her they from the box of hers in our bathroom


----------



## Targetshooter

I have them in my BOB , all three of them .


----------



## watchin

shoot2live said:


> Besides the obvious, condoms make expensive water balloons. Other than recreational uses, I can't think of anything to aide in survival.


Good for keeping water out of you rifle barel. Or temporary water proof sack for small eletronics.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TomFR

Targetshooter said:


> I have them in my BOB , all three of them .


Not a bad idea!


----------



## mikes

I've been carrying about 3 around with me for about 8 years. I get bloody noses and ears (don't ask) from time to time and they work great.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## azrancher

watchin said:


> Good for keeping water out of you rifle barrel.


Old post, but I think during WWII they used condoms for that purpose, at least that's what Dad told me. *(and I believed him)*

*Rancher*


----------



## A Watchman

mikes said:


> I've been carrying about 3 around with me for about 8 years. I get bloody noses and ears (don't ask) from time to time and they work great.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


mikes ..... so, ^^^^ this is your idea of an intro post? Gonna have to do better than this or we are gonna nickname ya hole plugger! :vs_wave: :tango_face_grin:


----------



## mikes

A Watchman said:


> mikes ..... so, ^^^^ this is your idea of an intro post? Gonna have to do better than this or we are gonna nickname ya hole plugger! :vs_wave: :tango_face_grin:


 the post was something I knew a lot about so I had to comment.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman

mikes said:


> the post was something I knew a lot about so I had to comment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Surely ..... you know a little sumpin' about sumpin' else?


----------



## Maol9

BagLady said:


> Whining is sooo Un-Manly, James! Turn the tables and tell us what all we could use condoms for. :icon_wink:


They keep nasty stuff out of my gun hole...

My rifle's too...


----------



## mikes

A Watchman said:


> Surely ..... you know a little sumpin' about sumpin' else?


Not sure how much but I guess I know other stuff. I'll do an intro later. &#128512;

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## StratMaster

Over the years I purchased a great deal of these to store... dirt cheap at dollar stores and other deep discount shops. Not only to have them on hand for the women in my family, but as a GREAT barter item.


----------



## Drpepper

Here are a few things you want to know to survive for the long term. I have been around for 70+ years. Am a Vietnam Vet and have lived off the land for several years+. 1. Learn to grow and can your own veggies and fruits. That will save you lots of money and they will keep for a long time. It doesn't take much room to grow veggies or fruit and you will know what does goes on them and what doesn't. 2. Learn to hunt and clean your own game then process it and freeze it or can it. 3. Learn how to make clean drinking water from salt water or pond water. Any water for that matter. 4. Learn about medicinal herbs and how to make and use them. 5.Most survival items for sale on the web are not needed because you can make most of them yourself. 6. Learn how to make wines and meads, they come in very handy for barter items. 7. Toilet paper is an item to buy and store and a lot of it. It goes faster than you think , or you can make your own from clean rags, just make sure to wash them in detergent and rinse well to reuse. 8. This one is the most important and it will get you killed if your hesitate. Protecting your family and you and imperitive. If you hesitate even one second in using your firearm against another person, you won't live to tell about. If armed marauders are coming toward you, it is not to socialize. In a lawless society, shoot first.
These are only a few things you should know to survive. Make no mistakes about it. In a survival situation, people revert to whatever means they can to survive. Be ready.


----------



## jdbushcraft

TacticalCanuck said:


> Girl at work (a super sweet girl) was over for some analytics and took interest in my EDC when she saw my solar charged 10000mah battery at work charging up from ambient light and asked what else I had in handy little bag. When I got to the tampon she was positive I was most thoughtful and prepared guy she'd ever met. When I explained to her my fire steel could light it up I could plug wounds or unroll for a pad use it to filter etc etc she was certain I was like forest gump Kinda smart.
> 
> Momma said life is like a box a tampons. You never know what they're gonna be inside.


Don't use tampons for medical purposes. They are horrible for plugging gunshot wounds. Sure it works kind of like a cork, but properly packing a wound channel can take 3 or more feet of gauze. You aren't doing anything meaningful with a tampon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack

jdbushcraft said:


> Don't use tampons for medical purposes. They are horrible for plugging gunshot wounds. Sure it works kind of like a cork, but properly packing a wound channel can take 3 or more feet of gauze. You aren't doing anything meaningful with a tampon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If your choices are using a tampon and watching someone bleed out for lack of anything else, I got a dollar that says you'll use the tampon.


----------



## Slippy

Back Pack Hack said:


> ...I got a dollar that says you'll use the tampon.


Wish I had a dollar for every time I said that...:vs_blush:


----------



## jdbushcraft

Back Pack Hack said:


> If your choices are using a tampon and watching someone bleed out for lack of anything else, I got a dollar that says you'll use the tampon.


I bet you would lose a dollar. I'd use a shirt or a t-shirt or a strip cut from my pants or wow! Real gauze! Very rarely am I out and about nude carrying a tampon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack

jdbushcraft said:


> I bet you would lose a dollar. I'd use a shirt or a t-shirt or a strip cut from my pants or wow! Real gauze! Very rarely am I out and about nude carrying a tampon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So your think bacteria-filled, germ-laden sweaty, dirty, stinky laundry is better than a new, clean tampon? Next you'll tell us to use leeches to cure the inevitable infection.


----------



## jdbushcraft

Back Pack Hack said:


> So your think bacteria-filled, germ-laden sweaty, dirty, stinky laundry is better than a new, clean tampon? Next you'll tell us to use leeches to cure the inevitable infection.


Sorry. Had to drive home but was hoping you would go there. YES! Stopping bleeding is priority after airway. Infection can be treated later. 
Some basics. Putting a tampon in the surface of a wound channel is not stopping bleeding. It may be keeping them from bleeding on the floor but they are still bleeding. Tampons are designed to absorb menstrual fluid. That is not blood. It is mucus and blood filled uterine lining. Gauze or other packing fills the channel and absorbs blood. It presses against the bleeding surfaces and promotes clotting, which stops or drastically slows bleeding. Sticking a small plug in the hole does nothing helpful unless you are the janitor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy

jdbushcraft said:


> ...Very rarely am I out and about nude carrying a tampon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There was this one time...:vs_smile:

It makes me giggle so I'll have to ask @Mish to finish this story...


----------



## jdbushcraft

Slippy said:


> There was this one time...:vs_smile:
> 
> It makes me giggle so I'll have to ask @Mish to finish this story...


Rofl! I did say rarely 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Slippy said:


> There was this one time...:vs_smile:.......


Was it at Band Camp? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Denton

Back Pack Hack said:


> Was it at Band Camp? :tango_face_grin:


Ha! Funny you reference that movie as I did last week.

Boss: "Denton, I need you to take a road trip and fix an aircraft."
Me: "Sure, where is it?"
Boss: "I dunno. Look in the logbook."
Me: "Oh, for F###'S sake; the write-up won't start with _One time, at band camp._"


----------



## Mish

Slippy said:


> There was this one time...:vs_smile:
> 
> It makes me giggle so I'll have to ask @Mish to finish this story...


I only did it that one time and I don't want to talk about it.










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rebeltaz

I have never understood why guys have always had a problem buying tampons. Everybody knows they're not for you - well at least that used to be the case before this New Amerika became the "norm". When I was a kid, my mom would have me walk to the store and get her a box. We lived in a small town. Everyone know me. It never bothered me. I've bought them for girlfriends. Cashiers either don't say anything, or else they're so impressed that I, a guy, felt comfortable enough to buy a box of tampons! Good grief...


----------



## 2guns

I went to buy pads for grand daughter. She told me what she wanted, well actually my wife told me. She wanted this brand in this color of box. All the pads this company made were in that color of box. I went home with 12 boxes of tampons.She told my daughter she had enough for a few years.I

Be safe, be kind, be ready!

2guns


----------

